# Best fitter in Birmingham Area



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I need a good fitting.
I am not having major problems but want to have everything checked out before the season and before I buy new bar and stem.

Thanks


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Head South*



pigpen said:


> I need a good fitting...


Head south to Ramer and have Aldo do a fitting for you. He runs a camp in Ramer and does fittings for participants. He may be willing to set up a time for you to stop by for a fitting. I had previously had a fitting done by a trusted mechanic and when Aldo checked my bike setup he only moved the seatpost a quarter inch. So he confirmed my previous fitting and my previous fitting confirmed Aldo's skills. I also watched him help a triathlete dial in his time trial position - it was amazing watching him work with this guy, maximizing his position for power output and aerodynamics while staying withing UCI setup regulations. Somewhat old school with tons of coaching experience but still has a handle on current trends.

Give him a phone call as he is not too good about responding to e-mail on a timely basis.

http://www.alabamacyclingcamp.com/


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Jesss about anyone at Birmingham Bicycle Company will fit you right.


----------

